# JButton blaue Umrandung deaktivieren



## Kilosh (16. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn be nem JButton die balue Umrandung deaktivieren?
Die Umrandung springt auch immer wenn ich ne button drücke auf nen anderen button..
will das aber nicht haben!

siehe bei nr. 4!!


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mrz 2009)

sowas gibts nicht in Standard-Java, du musst irgendein Spezialprogramm haben,
wenn du das nicht nennst, kennt das keiner


----------



## Kilosh (16. Mrz 2009)

wie gibts nicht?!

hab den frame und die buttons in eclipse geproggt.. (swing)

liegts am mac?! muss doch irgendwie gehen


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mrz 2009)

Ohne deinen Code zu sehen, kann ich da jetzt nur raten. Probiere mal
[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]button.setFocusPainted(false);[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## Kilosh (16. Mrz 2009)

Danke das wars 


der Befehl heißt aber


button.setFocusable(false);


----------



## Wildcard (16. Mrz 2009)

Nein, damit steuerst du, ob der Button überhaupt fokusiert werden darf.


----------



## Kilosh (16. Mrz 2009)

ok auch gut^^


----------



## HoaX (17. Mrz 2009)

Gut? Das bedeutet du kannst nichtmehr mit der Tastatur mittels Tab auf den Butten gelangen um ihn zu drücken. Finde ich nicht anwenderfreundlich.

Eine Alternative wäre noch im entsprechenden LookAndFeel das Attribut entsprechend abzuändern.


----------



## Gast2 (17. Mrz 2009)

Das hier vielleicht???

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]

button.setBorderPainted(false);
[/HIGHLIGHT]



> Die Umrandung springt auch immer wenn ich ne button drücke auf nen anderen button..
> will das aber nicht haben!



denk mal das liegt an deiner action


----------



## Ebenius (17. Mrz 2009)

BorderPainted ist auch nicht gut...

Schau Dich doch mal hier um: All UI defaults names for common Java look and feels on Windows, Mac OS X, and Linux | Nadeau Software

Ebenius


----------

